# Pics of the kids' goats!



## PattiXmas (May 25, 2009)

Here's so photos of the goats from today.  

This is Fat Tony - he's a boer and wasn't handled much.  He came to live with us at the end of April, so I think we are making pretty good progress.


















my shadow, Miss Daisy Mae











tbc...


----------



## PattiXmas (May 25, 2009)

Fat Tony up close






my daughter and her nubian wether, Grumpy Burger






Sammy the sammich -






Sammy's face-






tbc...


----------



## PattiXmas (May 25, 2009)

I guessed we missed getting a few pics of Snowy, but I have some of our chickens and ducks.  We got our chickens at the end of February as chicks and the ducks came middle of March.  They are HUGE already!

We just let them out to run around -
















any ideas of why this chicken looks like this?






adorable silkie - he/she is the only white one that lived so the kids are calling it Lone Ranger (don't ask....)






Mr. Bigg






crazy stinky stoopid ducks







the end.....


----------



## reinbeau (May 25, 2009)

Awesome photos, and I love 'the end'


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful goats, ducks and chickens!

I want Sammy!

That chicken you questioned the breed looks like an EE (a mutt).


----------



## Chirpy (May 25, 2009)

What beautiful, healthy looking animals.   I also love 'the end'!  

I'm going to "guess" your Silkie is a pullet; but don't put money on that.


----------



## PattiXmas (May 25, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Beautiful goats, ducks and chickens!
> 
> I want Sammy!
> 
> That chicken you questioned the breed looks like an EE (a mutt).


Come to Michigan in August and you could be the proud winner of Sammy the Sammich!


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 25, 2009)

What kind of duck is that one on the far right?  S/He is gorgeous!  Nice looking goaties too.


----------



## barefoot okie (May 26, 2009)

You have some very beautiful animals..  cant wait to see more pics...


----------



## PattiXmas (May 26, 2009)

pattyjean73 said:
			
		

> What kind of duck is that one on the far right?  S/He is gorgeous!  Nice looking goaties too.


I think he's a blue Swedish Crested.  His girlfriend died while my friend had them as ducklings.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

i just love the goaties chickens an ducks.


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 26, 2009)

Blue Swedish Crested... s/he is just lovely!  Now where would I find some of these beauties?  I have GOT to have me some of them!  ha ha ha  I'll even take eggs and incubate them if that's the only way I can get them.  Absolutely gorgeous!  And I like things that are a bit different from the norm.  That certainly qualifies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 26, 2009)

The chicken in question reminds me of my chicks last year. I have Brown and Black Sex-link hens with a Black Sex-link roo. So the chicks are mutts. 

Here is a pick of one.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

that hen has funny colored feathers.


----------



## PattiXmas (May 26, 2009)

pattyjean73 said:
			
		

> Blue Swedish Crested... s/he is just lovely!  Now where would I find some of these beauties?  I have GOT to have me some of them!  ha ha ha  I'll even take eggs and incubate them if that's the only way I can get them.  Absolutely gorgeous!  And I like things that are a bit different from the norm.  That certainly qualifies.


I ordered them from Ideal.  They were $5.50 each.  I bought less ducks then chickens,  but spent more in the ducks!


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah ducks do tend to cost a bit more.  Maybe because they're not quite as common.  But, I love a good roasted duck from time to time.  Oops!  ha ha  That doesn't mean I can't enjoy the appearance of my breeding stock though now does it?


----------



## PattiXmas (May 26, 2009)

pattyjean73 said:
			
		

> Yeah ducks do tend to cost a bit more.  Maybe because they're not quite as common.  But, I love a good roasted duck from time to time.  Oops!  ha ha  That doesn't mean I can't enjoy the appearance of my breeding stock though now does it?


The sad thing I learned AFTER buying the crested ducks is that it is a genetic defect and that sometimes the ducklings will hatch out with their brains exposed.  Since learning this, I decided we won't be breeding these and will be either auctioning them off at the fair or butchering them.


----------

